# Aragonese-Angevine Castle.



## Roger (Mar 27, 2009)

Another two IR shots from my visit to Gaeta.


----------



## woojiebear (Mar 27, 2009)

beautiful castle!!!
great shots
i like the first one the best! it's clear and interesting
the second one is really cool with the look out but i find that the way the branches are positioned takes away from the detail of the castle and is kind of distracting
nicely done though


----------



## dcclark (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice framing in the first one -- the tree arching over the shadow is very nice. It also gives the castle a little bit of a "toy castle" feel.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 27, 2009)

Roger,

Assuming you were looking for some opinions, take the following comments in the spirit that they were intended: good will and one man's humble opinion.

As I see it both shots are very, very good. I looked for a long a time time and realized that I wanted to see them LARGE in order to satisfy me. In the small scale seen on my monitor, I would crop them, but them - but that would lose the elements that are important and would additive in a large scale print.

So, that's my comment. If the files are clean enough to do it, print them large and they will stand proudly on their own.

Marc


----------



## Rere (Mar 27, 2009)

Both are great shots. In the second one I'd darken the small white building on the bottom left, and maybe crop an inch or two from the right side and see how it looked.


----------



## Roger (Mar 28, 2009)

woojiebear said:


> beautiful castle!!!
> great shots
> i like the first one the best! it's clear and interesting
> the second one is really cool with the look out but i find that the way the branches are positioned takes away from the detail of the castle and is kind of distracting
> nicely done though



thanks for your comments...yes the branches are a problem, I really liked the view over the cliff but couldn't eliminate the branches.



dcclark said:


> Very nice framing in the first one -- the tree arching over the shadow is very nice. It also gives the castle a little bit of a "toy castle" feel.



thank you...yes the framing does give that effect.



Marc Kurth said:


> Roger,
> 
> Assuming you were looking for some opinions, take the following comments in the spirit that they were intended: good will and one man's humble opinion.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot Marc....I am trying out a local printer and the examples he showed me look promising. I have had trouble finding a good printer here...I am waiting for a print done on metal paper, it should look stunning. If successful I will be getting prints done for an exhibition here.



Rere said:


> Both are great shots. In the second one I'd darken the small white building on the bottom left, and maybe crop an inch or two from the right side and see how it looked.



thanks for your comments, I will look at that.


----------



## Fox Paw (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice shots.  I think the second is the better of the two.


----------



## Roger (Mar 30, 2009)

Fox Paw said:


> Very nice shots.  I think the second is the better of the two.



thanks I still find myself torn between the two...the only thing that spoils #2 for me is the branches on the left, but moving a little further to the right would have put me over the cliff.


----------

